# I CAN'T find NTs in real life........help!!!



## N00bKefka (May 28, 2014)

Solrac026 said:


> You must go to Devry or something.


Actually, any science college will do. Mine happens to be DigiPen Institute of Technology, Singapore branch.


----------



## NotAfraid (Jun 18, 2014)

It might be hard to find INTPs also, but somehow I find out that lots of my friends are INTPs!!! (It's truly scared me.)
But most of them are too shy at first time I met them. However, when we talked about something we are truly interesting in, we can talk a lots and a lots. So I think you must have some NT friends in your life but you do not talk the right topics with them. 
Sometimes, one INTP-talk can spend my whole day--We just couldn't stop it. 
So you don't have to search a lots of them......You'll have no time to do what you need to do.:laughing: (Just kidding)


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

N00bKefka said:


> Actually, any science college will do. Mine happens to be DigiPen Institute of Technology, Singapore branch.


I was making an odd joke on your previous statement "my college is full of it"......it.....IT.....Info Tech....Devry.  No wonder I can't make anyone laugh. lol


----------



## N00bKefka (May 28, 2014)

Solrac026 said:


> I was making an odd joke on your previous statement "my college is full of it"......it.....IT.....Info Tech....Devry.  No wonder I can't make anyone laugh. lol


I search Devry and it happens to be a University.


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

N00bKefka said:


> I search Devry and it happens to be a University.


It's a university focused information technology. You're still not getting the joke, but that's ok. A lot of people don't get my jokes lol.


----------



## OkWhat (Feb 28, 2014)

Scelerat said:


> Not that hard, go into any STEM program. I'm fairly sure half or more of my Comp-sci class were NTs . You should be warned though, some of the best coders you run into are ISTPs and you don't want to play them in any first person shooter, they will fuck you up.


^^This

However, I have to admit, ENTPs are hard to find in STEM programs and sooo are ENTJs, but a lot of INTPs and INTJs.


----------



## OkWhat (Feb 28, 2014)

aShipOffCourse said:


> You ever watch the TV show The Big Bang Theory? Those guys are probably all NTs. Where would you find them? The physics lab, the comic book store, the apartment living room, and the internet. Although I'm not suggesting you break into an apartment to meet NTs in their living room.


Did you reference a Television show to help someone find NTs IRL??? :laughing:

I would bet most of those actors are not NTs IRL so that doesn't help. :wink:


----------



## Ben8 (Jul 5, 2013)

You're an NT and you don't know where to find other NTs? 

My Ni is disturbed.


----------



## N00bKefka (May 28, 2014)

Solrac026 said:


> It's a university focused information technology. You're still not getting the joke, but that's ok. A lot of people don't get my jokes lol.


Bazinga?

I actually got it when you spell IT with caps. It's not funny.


----------



## Killionaire (Oct 13, 2009)

Just find anyone who seems smart, arrogant, cold, and not very nice. Voila. An NT.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

You're not looking for NTs but people you can connect with but if you're looking for NTs, the previous sound like good suggestions.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Go to a library or something. Don't expect to find NTs at bars, except maybe an ENTP outwitting an ESTP or whatever it is ENTPs do for fun. I dunno, I've never met one.


----------



## kwall1989 (May 4, 2014)

My sister's an INTP... they exist


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

HAL said:


> Spend a few days being ape-like, shallow, socially needy, boastful of fashion or material wealth, and sucking up to the social norms of every group you're in. The NTs are the ones who will distance themselves furthest from you.


and the Js amongst them won't socialize with you again.


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

ENTJ- a presence in the room, first impressions usually intelligent, not someone you want to fuck with, sharp, always moving, have the starry eye when thinking with Ni, think out loud and fast, push your limits to see what you know, love debate like a good aged whisky, moderately well groomed (not fashion mavens usually, but well dressed), confidence in spades. where? at a friends party, club, bar, library, computer lab, out eating, live music, events where they can network, many places.


----------



## CrystalHaji (Jul 6, 2014)

We're in the libraries


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

Flaming Bassoon said:


> Go to a library or something. Don't expect to find NTs at bars, except maybe an ENTP outwitting an ESTP or whatever it is ENTPs do for fun. I dunno, I've never met one.


I go to bars. I'm loud and scanning the room for interesting people. I'll engage them, talk, then come back to the people I'm with. sometimes, I'll even stay with the people I'm with.


----------



## Sadist (May 23, 2013)

You will not find me anywhere near STEM programs. I kind of hate that all NT's are expected to live up to this STEM/big bang theory stereotype. 

I feel like if most of you were to meet me you would think I was ISTX or INFJ


----------



## therainandthunder (Aug 10, 2014)

It is odd that you cannot seem to find any... hmmm. About myself, you'd usually find my at the library when I'm busy with academia... Also, the girl who enters classroom, sits in front by the corner and does not talk to anyone in class. (I've noticed a trend around here that most of you NTs sit at the back... why is that?)


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Tea Path said:


> ENTJ- a presence in the room, first impressions usually intelligent, not someone you want to fuck with, sharp, always moving, have the starry eye when thinking with Ni, think out loud and fast, push your limits to see what you know, love debate like a good aged whisky, moderately well groomed (not fashion mavens usually, but well dressed), confidence in spades. where? at a friends party, club, bar, library, computer lab, out eating, live music, events where they can network, many places.


I've only ever befriended one ENTJ (that I know of) irl. I get along great with them if she's anything to go by. Like a less self-critical version of me. Haha, wish I could find some others.

I have a similar issue with finding NT's in real life... in college, actually. The atmosphere there mostly encourages my aloofness, as I find the intellectual types are either too absorbed in their studies or seem almost as bad as the rest of the herd just going through their course requirements because they are told to. :-/

(The one ENTJ I met was in my first year of college which is not where I am now - I transferred. Kinda wish I didn't have to.. NT's were easy to find there.)


----------

